# 1976 11hp 3 stage Craftsman. Need Info



## SidKim (May 22, 2014)

I have a model no 536.906010 thrower. I gave I gave it to a friend to restored it and then had a stroke and died. He repainted it, it looks and runs like new! I now have it back but not all the manual pages. He removed the two compression levers and cables used it engage the wheel drive. The machine runs perfectly but w/o drive control I believe it is dangerous for use in close areas. Does anyone have a copy of the manual? Sears/Craftsman does not. If I can see the parts drawing I will be able to reassemble or rebuild the drive control. Sid


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Post a picture of it. I have a 1032 3 stage and if it's similar I can take pictures for you.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Your snow blower and mine were built for Sears by Noma. Murray acquired Noma when they went out of business and then Briggs (& Stratton) took over Murray when they went out of business. Briggs doesn't have any of the product info from Murray much less Noma.

Hopefully someone has a copy and sees your post.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Try this at sears parts direct. It's for a 1032 3 stage 536.882702

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...47/1507200?pathTaken=&prst=0&shdMod=536882702


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello skidkim, welcome to *SBF*, hcbph seems to be the most informed abot those old craftsman snowblowers so send him a pm if he doesn't respond to this post


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

So . . . how is it going ?? Was the info helpful, are you still lost, did you get a correct manual for your exact model . . waz up


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Blower*

Just checking in and saw this.
If you want pictures, here's one I did showing pretty much a full rebuild on a similar unit: Evaluating a used snowblower purchase and proceeding with a rebuild in Project How To's Forum
Send me an email and I can send you a pdf of a comparable machine. There's a wide range of years with different paint schemes that are virtually identical under the skin

Paul


----------



## SidKim (May 22, 2014)

Thank you all for your reply's. I will try and put some pictures of the machine on this site. I could not get the pictures sent by HCBPH. All I got was add's. Naturally I had an error in the model number I sent before It is 536.906101. The shift handle structure is a different conf than the unit in the pictures sent by kiss4afrog. I may be able to get a friend to help me send the pictures of my blower. So far this month I have not needed the machine on Cape Cod. Will check Sears Parts now Sid


----------



## awg1983 (Oct 27, 2013)

Shoot me an email. I have a book that may help you. Mine is dang near the exact as kiss4afrog. I have all kinds of pictures of the drive and motor swap. My 8hp tecumseh threw a rod, I have lots of parts to get rid of! I put on a 212cc predator and it runs like a champ and is strong! my email is [email protected]


----------

